# Sound/whistle in lgb 2319s



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Has anyone had any experience with the LGB colo/so 2319s? I have had the engine for quite some time, and have never run it. Upon putting in a 9 volt battery per instructions, and running, the whistle really sounds funky! Sounds kinda like an electric piano when the whistle goes off! Really funky sounding and i guess really cheapy sounding. Is this a problem I am unaware of, or is that really how LGB put the engine out????If it is not a problem and that is the quality, I will be looking to put in a new sound. I have a Lake George & Boulder with aftermarket sound in it and it is really pretty decent, the tender from that engine does link up to the colo/so one but the yellow paint scheme doesnt really fly with the Colo/So. engine. Thanks The Regal


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

The 2319s may be an older engine and it might have analog sound. We have become accustomed to digital sound and when an older analog sound system is heard it sounds unlike the real thing.


----------

